# Takin a Shot at Bacon



## mikelens (Jan 21, 2017)

bacon1.jpg



__ mikelens
__ Jan 21, 2017


















bacon1.jpg



__ mikelens
__ Jan 21, 2017


















bacon2.jpg



__ mikelens
__ Jan 21, 2017






After 14 days gave it an hour rinse.













bacon4.jpg



__ mikelens
__ Jan 21, 2017






Gave it 2 1/2 days in the fridge to form pellicle.













bacon5.jpg



__ mikelens
__ Jan 21, 2017






After having initial issues doing cold smoke; SmokinAl got me on track &

10 hours over 2 sessions.













bacon6.jpg



__ mikelens
__ Jan 21, 2017






It's Bacon!!!!!!! Honey flavor came thru big time; may cut back next time.

The chipolte adds a nice subtle kick at the end of the chew.

Vacuum packed & headin for the freezer.

Thanks again Al.


----------



## b-one (Jan 21, 2017)

Looks tasty! I just got a Costco membership and they carry bellies I may have to give bacon a shot.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 21, 2017)

That's some beautiful bacon.   Great job.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2017)

Awesome job Mike!

That's some good looking bacon!!!

Point!

Al


----------

